# what u think



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

ok someone stole the snowbear--- neihbor has 7ft meyer blade and a frame--- i am thinking welding some mounts to bottom of bear mnt for blade --- then make a hoop like a meyer type out of 1" square stock-- and use a myer pump to lift ---- what u all think?


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

no sugestions or ideas?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Is the snowbear mount strong enough for the heavier Meyer blade?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

acornish;1106290 said:


> sugestions or ideas?


Don't


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey why not! This looks like it would be safe to right?

http://www.sportsmanagementdegrees.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/*******-10.jpg


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

2COR517;1106319 said:


> Is the snowbear mount strong enough for the heavier Meyer blade?


Thats what I was thinking. Not to mention that push plates and mounts are engineered for the geometry and weight of its specific plow. Save yourself a headache and just find some used mounts for the meyers. It might not even be that bad to buy new ones. Look around. It will be worth it in the end. If you "rig" something like that you will always be worrying about it.


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

ok found a frame mount for older ford cheap-- may get that and rework to fit gm frame -- was just curious what you guys thought-- i was figuring since snow bear mount is already there and i have an e47 pump rebuild already and plenty of scrap steele --and i have made mounts and frames in the past


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

not much compaditable between those two mounts they are as differant as night and day


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

its old school style --remove bumper type -- figured i could make sone new mounts out of 1/4 plate to attach to frame


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

toby4492;1107285 said:


>


Got a spare table that converts to a very uncomfortable bed in there?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

toby4492;1107285 said:


>





2COR517;1107536 said:


> Got a spare table that converts to a very uncomfortable bed in there?


I'll take the canvas hammock.


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

ok then, asked for advise on idea -not get destroyed, I am more then capable of building a whole plow if nessasary was just gonna usr it for the pump mnt and a frame mnt part-- ive built complete western copies back in the day


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like you have more knowledge of the physics and geometry associated with snow plowing, as well as more fabrication experience than most of us. 

Not sure why you came to us for advice


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

was mostly wanting imput of what most would do in this case


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

I cant speak for all, but most would run a matching setup.



2COR517;1108023 said:


> Sounds like you have more knowledge of the physics and geometry associated with snow plowing, as well as more fabrication experience than most of us.
> 
> Not sure why you came to us for advice


Course if you have the knowledge and experience to make a mount as 2cor517 implies, then go for it. Just one thing to think about, if it ever fails, and god forbid ever causes injury or property damage, whether it was done right or not expect to be responsible for it. If its only on your property thats one story. If you take it down the road thats another. Liability is a very big deal many of us think of on a daily basis. If my fisher mount fails, and was installed by a fisher dealer, well then thats their problem. If i built it its mine.


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

ok well like i stated i only do my drive and the one next door-- 3 strait pushes about 30ft long--- and i have a rider on insurance to cover damages from plow-- even though i gave it up as a buisness back in jersey before i moved here, kept that on policy--- just dont wanna spend extra money right now on plow-- have the plow and a-frame for free (meyer 7 ft from a jeep- manual angle), and still have a meyer 47 pump from the old blazers, cant find anybody local up here with a mount that will fit truck (88 GMC 2500 -6 lug) new or used so figured i would make something for this year and maybe look in the spring-- would of loved to find another snowbear but aint payn 7 or 800 for a used one and sure aint payn 1000 for a new one since i have the meyer blade and pump figured that be better anyway but cant find a mount here and i dont trust e-bay


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What Aframe do you have? you need to know because the aframe will determine the location of the hinge clevis. Have you looked at the available drawings for your mount or a body builders book to see where the engineers want you to attach to the frame? are you building and conventional mount for behind the bumper or a more modern version that mounts below the bumper and has a lift tower ahead of the bumper? Remember if you build and install a structure that is when involved in an accident is found to increased the amount of injures because you have limited or restricted the crumple zones you could be held responsible.


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

original thougt was to make it like newer ez mount-- but found an old behind bumper stule i was gonna hack apart for lower mnt and pump mnt--- now thinking of just using lower mnt and making removable upper mnt kinda like the meyer hoop


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

a-frame was a newer clasic mnt style -- rams were replaced with stuts it is also a poly plow blade


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

well decided on what to do here, found another snowbear for 350.00 got it for now -- over winter and in spring will modify the winch mount to hold the Meyer E47 to use for the lift feature & then work on modifing the double a frame to acomindate small rams to make a power angle feature , guy down the road traded me new lights nightsabers and cash for the blade so i guess ill see how it turns out--- I saw on here where a guy mounted a western pump on one , thats what gave me the idea


----------

